# Gargoyle Gecko - 19 weeks - Male/Female?



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello again all 

I'm just wondering if any of you super-gargoyle-sexers out there could give me a hand in guessing what the sex of my little one is since I'm still new to this species 

He/she is about 19 weeks old, so nearly 5 months and 16g in weight. Not sure if any of you will be able to tell but we'll see ^^ I did try having a look for preanal pores but could only see a possible few so not sure if I'm just missing them or if he/she hasn't developed them properly yet. He/she does have a very slight bulge but it's hardly visible when looking side on so doesn't really give anything away.

I present you, Zilla the Gargoyle Gecko:









Okay, so, here are the close-ups:


















Thanks for any help given :mrgreen:


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

looks like a female to me but Im on my phone now so I can be wrong


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah I did think that from not being able to see many of the pores but not sure if they can develop them late or when they usually develop them?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I would go with female


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for your response ^^ What sways you to think it's a girl, out of interest?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe a few pseudo pores, but a male would show about 4-5 rows of pores.


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Even at this age/weight? I wasn't sure when they developed those.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I would have thought more pores would be showing if its a male - this is only my opinion though


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

That's fine  opinions are what I wanted! The more the better ^^ Thanks!


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'd bet on female.
I have had 8 gram Cresties with very evident shiny 'waxy' pores :2thumb:


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

That's good to hear  I just hope it works the same with Gargoyles! He/she is such a little cutie, just want to know what to refer to him/her as!! Haha ^^


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump ^^


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Any more opinions? ^^


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

Bump! Guess the sex!


----------



## TJ-Geckos (Feb 19, 2011)

EmilyE said:


> Bump! Guess the sex!


You already get few opinions and they all agree that this gecko look like female if you still not sure wait until she reach 20g post new photo so people can confirm..


----------



## EmilyE (Apr 8, 2012)

I know I already have a few, but there's no harm in asking for others since the more that agree then the more definite it is. You don't have to view this thread if you don't want to : victory: but I'm not hurting anyone by bumping it!


----------

